# Most fertile time for sex when husband konks out at beginning of the month?



## Maymo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Fertility Friends,

We've been TTC for over two years and I have a feeling it's because we aren't having sex at the right time.  The specialists say we should have sex every 2 or 3 days throughout the month but my hubby can't handle that. 

It's embarrassing to be asking a seemingly basic question but I'm desperate to know - should we only have sex when the ovulation test is positive until my periods arrive?

Thank you!


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Depending on how long your cycles are: if they are roughly 28-30 days then I would have sex every two/three days from day 11 to day 18.


----------



## Maymo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for your prompt reply!

The issue is that I've had positive ovulation tests from Day 16 to 23 as my cycles vary from 28 to 38 days.  I re-read my hospital Ovulation Induction-Clomid Cycle and IUI information sheets, they advise:

Have intercourse on day of (LH urine predictor kit) surge and day after.

Insemination is usually performed the day after your LH surge.  Intercourse should be avoided over the 2-3 days prior to insemination to ensure a good sperm sample is obtained on the day.  A longer period of abstinence is not necessary and can have a negative effect on the quality of the sperm.


----------

